# Who has fiddler crabs - Savannah



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm thinking about riding down to the coast tomorrow and hitting up the sheepshead.  Who has fiddlers for sale or do I have to get out my shovel?

Thank you all very kindly.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jan 20, 2010)

Dang brother I wish I was home.....I bet CBM has em ..call Ray and find out.


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 21, 2010)

Bring $$$
cw


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 22, 2010)

Clams or peeled shrimp pieces will work,if it's sheephead you're after.Fiddlers are scarce.
Send PTHunter [Tim] a pm - he's a great guy who lives down there.


----------



## fishinknots (Jan 26, 2010)

Sorry for stealing the thread..... where in savannah? I usually have to take 6-hour drive to FL for sheepies. Savannah, 4 hours only.


----------



## Mweathers (Feb 6, 2010)

Try Bandy's at Diamond Causeway.  You might want to call Liz Bowen first and make sure though.  She generally has fiddlers.

Mike


----------



## CUOffshore (Feb 6, 2010)

Here ya' go...

http://www.coffeebluffmarina.net/index.php?page=currentreports


----------

